# Lets see your cases!



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Figured I would start a thread for members to show of their cases and help give other members ideas and help with their decisions. I would prefer if you posted a picture with the phone in the case and didn't use just stock picture found on the web.

I'll start with mine. I have a Urban Armor Gear and love it. It is a little bulky but not quite as bulky as you would expect. Quality is excellent but the included screen protector sucks but that is to be expected.










Gallery for more pics here:


http://imgur.com/p8NeW


----------



## Azilla (Jun 30, 2011)

Ordering this, because well big fan http://www.etsy.com/listing/106853481/samsung-galaxy-s3-hard-case-dr-who just hope its a okay quality case


----------



## dave2metz (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is my case. It is the Elago "simple sophistication" case. It matches the Pebble Blue SGS3 perfectly! I've never seen a case that matches so well...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Been looking for a thread like this! Been agonizing over which case to get for my pearly white beauty. Keep up the pics!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

https://www.incipio.com/index.php/cases/smartphone-cases/samsung-smartphone-cases-accessories/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-silicrylic-dualpro-hard-shell-case-with-silicone-core.html










I got mine at Radio Shack for $30, definitly worth it and you can find it online for about $20 as well but I wanted it ASAP.

Great case so far, fits like a glove. For a dual case, it is remarkably slim. Feels good in your hand. Has a nice lip around the front to protect the screen.
It does cover the volume and power button which normally I don't like, but it actually makes them easier to press and doesnt cause any accidental pushes like some cases.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> https://www.incipio.com/index.php/cases/smartphone-cases/samsung-smartphone-cases-accessories/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-silicrylic-dualpro-hard-shell-case-with-silicone-core.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second the Incipio dual case, I bought mine from VZW when i got the phone. As stated, it doesn't add a lot of bulk and had protected mine very well

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mich like his ^

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Incipo here too.

Sent from my Liquid S3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

C-C-C-OOMBO BREAKER!










Left 3 are Cruzerlite. Furthest right is Diztronic. Amazon sale


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I take it the Incipio is one of the few cases sold in stores?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea, when i got my Phone, the Incipio case was the only one in the store that i thought was the most safe, at the time, the store didnt have any Otterbox's.... but i might get an AOKP case from Amazon like Goose has.... those are cool!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> C-C-C-OOMBO BREAKER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I played me some KI 

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just ordered this. I'll have it tomorrow and can post some pics if you guys want.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> I just ordered this. I'll have it tomorrow and can post some pics if you guys want.
> 
> View attachment 32426


Would definitely love to know more about that bumper case. Looks very slick. Write us up a review and keep this train Rollin!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The_Skul (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my Aokp S3 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

The_Skul said:


> Sent from my Aokp S3 using RootzWiki


New AOKP cases that tha_phlash designed are way sicker than the one I got. They are also way more expensive as I got mine on sale since that one was going out of production lol.


----------



## The_Skul (Sep 8, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> New AOKP cases that tha_phlash designed are way sicker than the one I got. They are also way more expensive as I got mine on sale since that one was going out of production lol.


 Yeah i love these cases and will be getting the whole set!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Figured I would start a thread for members to show of their cases and help give other members ideas and help with their decisions. I would prefer if you posted a picture with the phone in the case and didn't use just stock picture found on the web.
> 
> I'll start with mine. I have a Urban Armor Gear and love it. It is a little bulky but not quite as bulky as you would expect. Quality is excellent but the included screen protector sucks but that is to be expected.
> 
> ...


good job on the thread i was just searching here and google for cases and i think im gonna go with one of these debating on the white u have or the full black one hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Would definitely love to know more about that bumper case. Looks very slick. Write us up a review and keep this train Rollin!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Well I was pretty excited to get this today, too bad the UPS driver was a backfill. He couldn't find my house, even though it can be seen from 3 SIDES/STREETS. I still plan on posting pics and a quick write up, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow night after work.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> good job on the thread i was just searching here and google for cases and i think im gonna go with one of these debating on the white u have or the full black one hmm decisions decisions.


They have a few new colors coming out at the beginning of October. Blue, an army green color and pink.


----------



## scriz (Aug 15, 2011)

The_Skul said:


> Sent from my Aokp S3 using RootzWiki


And how would I get one of these RootzWiki cases? ;P

-nevermind..found 'em.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Bought this Casemate Pop! Case with kickstand last week courtesy of a Rootzwiki article. Looks great when it's on my Pebble Blue GSIII. I really like it for the rubberized grip on the sides which makes the phone have a better feel in-hand.


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I got a T-Mobile D30 impact case. I mainly got it because the blue matches the pebble blue really nice. I have dropped my phone a few times, with no issues. The YouTube video is cool. Not sure exactly if I would throw it around like they do. But premise is cool. It fits very tight, and almost a pain the butt, to take on and off.

Over all I like it and would recommend it.

YouTube video






















Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked
VZWGS3 !


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice thread. Isn't it funny that other than the OP, everyone wanted to use their S3 to take the pics? 

VZW SGS3 Tap a Talk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

vudugan said:


> Nice thread. Isn't it funny that other than the OP, everyone wanted to use their S3 to take the pics?
> 
> VZW SGS3 Tap a Talk


Who carries a camera to other than their phone?

Not this guy. Ringke Slim though, best case I ever had on my Nexus.. almost as satisfied on my S3.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Who carries a camera to other than their phone?
> 
> Not this guy. Ringke Slim though, best case I ever had on my Nexus.. almost as satisfied on my S3.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I ordered the white one of those and their screen protector on Thursday, paid for overnight with Amazon Prime. Too bad UPS effing LOST THE PACKAGE.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Got a 2 pack of official Sammy cases today. Real clean looking and it feels like you don't have a case on. Big fan. They fit like a glove.






Here is one...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> I ordered the white one of those and their screen protector on Thursday, paid for overnight with Amazon Prime. Too bad UPS effing LOST THE PACKAGE.


I got the black (had both a black and a white for my nexus, preferred the feel to the black). 2 day shipping with amazon prime.. got it in a day.. hahaha.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I got the black (had both a black and a white for my nexus, preferred the feel to the black). 2 day shipping with amazon prime.. got it in a day.. hahaha.


pfft traitor


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Got my Ringke Slim in white finally. Damn nice case. I'd definitely recommend it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## anthony2558 (Aug 23, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Got a 2 pack of official Sammy cases today. Real clean looking and it feels like you don't have a case on. Big fan. They fit like a glove.
> View attachment 32808
> Here is one...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Where did you get that case. Can't seem to find it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Really loving this setup! I had the Xgear tempered glass screen protector for my nexus and loved it. I'm now running their _white _tempered glass screen protector on my _blue_ GSIII and it looks pretty sick! I also got their XGRS4 case in white because not a lot of cases work with the added bulk of the glass. I like it. The homebutton is awkward to push at first. It's not hard, just awkward. In a few minutes I got used to it. I'd also recommend turning off the soft key lineup because it looks kind of weird with the cutouts. Here's some pics!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

anthony2558 said:


> Where did you get that case. Can't seem to find it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/genuine-samsung-s3-slim-case-blue-efc-1g6sbec-twin-pack-p35225.htm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the speck eggshell in black with a SGP curved ultra crystal screen protector. very pleased with this set up.
the speck does get/show allot of micro-scratches on the outside of the case, but i don't mind really, it just goes to show me that it's doing it's job absorbing all that abuse.


----------



## regidk (Sep 17, 2012)

Slim perfect wrapped with i9300, lovely case http://www.eiemall.com/Tape-Case-For-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Korea-HAPPYMORI-Upper-PU-Real-Leather-Flip-Skin-Case-37942.htm?sid=528


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to "bump" this. But has anyone had the Urban Armor Case and compare it to the Otterbox Defender?

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Incipio dual case as well from VzW. Love this case a lot and I normally hate cases.


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

Casemate Phantom w/ built in protector removed and SGP curved crystal screen protector. Makes the phone wide, but I love the protection it gives. Waiting for the Life Proof S3 case or the Seidio OBEX, whichever comes first lol

Sent from my Cocaine White S3


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

More or less


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the clean look. Had this case now for a week. Love the kickstand option. I haven't used the screen cover half though. I'm not a fan of having stuff hanging from my belt. Plus you can't beat 'free'!


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

anthony2558 said:


> Where did you get that case. Can't seem to find it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I bought the same ones. I did a Google search for slim case s3 and a YouTube video popped up and it will have a link there. I would grab it but I'm working right now and don't have the time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

SEIDIO OBEX HAS BEEN RELEASED!?!? Swimming pool here I come.

Edit: After it warms up considerably

Sent from my Cocaine White S3


----------



## MindArchr (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw this and had to grab it...only to discover Amazon had sold out, so I bought it directly from CruzerLite.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Just got this one, today. I like it because it's very slim, however, the aluminum back prevents beaming. It's the iSkin Aura case.


----------



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

This is the one that I am using. Not sure how to post pictures on here yet. So here is the link.
http://usednreviewed.com/genuine-samsung-galaxy-s3-mesh-vent-case-stand-review/


----------

